# Snails Snails Snails! How To Get Rid Of Em!



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

It started with a few small ones that came attached to plants and a few weeks later the population quadrupled! How do I get of them and prevent them from being in my tank? Am I suppose to dip the plants in something prior to placing them in the display tank?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Getting rid of them now is going to be pretty hard. You have a few options:

1) Buy some 1 or 2 Assassin snails and they will seek and destroy all the other snails

2) Place a slice of cucumber or lettuce on the bottom of you tank every night and remove it in the morning, the snails will come onto it to eat.

3) When ever you see a snail, squish it!

4) Tear down your entire tank and filtration system, get new substrate and boil everything else. Even by doing this you still may leave behind some snail eggs and the cycle will start all over again.


----------



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

Are snails plant eating species? Anyone else on this?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I've never had trouble with them eating plants, more of just a visual annoyance in my case. Assassin snails are pretty good at controlling the population depending how many snails you have now. If I was you I'd look to buy some ASAP. Those snails in your tank will just continue to multiply at an alarming rate.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

EAT EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but seriously....I find that using a mag float crushes them and kills them.

just make sure to do a water change afterwards and pick up the carcasses.


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

Found a snail today in my tank... must have hitch hiked on the water lettuce I introduced into my tank a few days ago.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

leave em be. they will slowly die off, just dont leave any food in your tank for them.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

ksls said:


> Getting rid of them now is going to be pretty hard. You have a few options:
> 
> 1) Buy some 1 or 2 Assassin snails and they will seek and destroy all the other snails
> 
> ...


x2


----------

